# Failed Sonic the Hedgehog Movie Pitch



## Gahars (Jul 9, 2014)

So I'm sure you've heard by now that a "dark, edgy" Sonic the Hedgehog movie is on the way. I'm sure you're expecting the worst. Well, look on the bright side; it could've been worse.

Much, much worse.



Sonic Armageddon. Uh... huh.

So this is an aborted pitch for a film project from the creative mind of Ken Penders. Ken Penders is a former writer for the Sonic the Hedgehog comic series. He's also fucking nuts and ended up suing Archie comics so he could make his own project featuring his totally original characters. I'm not joking.

I'm not sure why you needed to see this, but now you certainly can't unsee it.

EDIT: Also, there's a powerpoint, because of course there is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 16, 2014)

That render is fucking awful - nightmarish, even. It's the smile more than anything - holy shit, it's got more teeth than a T-Rex.


----------



## Pablitox (Aug 16, 2014)

Wat.


So was this the beginning of sonic autistic's fanbase? it looks pretty much like that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 16, 2014)

Pablitox said:


> Wat.
> 
> 
> So was this the beginning of sonic autistic's fanbase? it looks pretty much like that.


Sonic doesn't have an autistic fanbase*, you're thinking about MLP. 






*...we're not all autistic!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry but I couldn't resist.



Spoiler


----------



## raulpica (Aug 16, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Sorry but I couldn't resist.


Huh, sorry for the off-topic - but is that a meme template or something? I'm kinda out of the loop on internet sensations.


----------



## Pablitox (Aug 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Sonic doesn't have an autistic fanbase*, you're thinking about MLP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Damn, sorry! I forgot not everyone's like that (and I also like some Sonic games!)


----------



## Flame (Aug 17, 2014)

Failed? More like success for the human race.. For not having a sonic movie.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 17, 2014)

raulpica said:


> Huh, sorry for the off-topic - but is that a meme template or something? I'm kinda out of the loop on internet sensations.


 
I know that cartoonist (Jeroom). Well...not in person, but he makes similar cartoons just about every week in a popular local Belgian (Flemish) magazine (called Humo). The (Dutch) text is clearly adapted, but I don't think it'll be hard to track down the original.


----------



## Arras (Aug 17, 2014)

raulpica said:


> Huh, sorry for the off-topic - but is that a meme template or something? I'm kinda out of the loop on internet sensations.


http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/running-dad
(Google has a feature where you can put in an image and it looks up related images and pages)


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 17, 2014)

I thought that was fan made at first.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/running-dad
> (Google has a feature where you can put in an image and it looks up related images and pages)


I know - I just thought that being modified it could have not worked. Oh well, just me being lazy I suppose. Thanks!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 17, 2014)

They should have used this picture to pitch the movie... lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Sonic doesn't have an autistic fanbase*, you're thinking about MLP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You don't know how long I've been waiting for someone to say that about MLP


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 17, 2014)

Those kids need to be rescued and put into foster care, immediately.


----------

